# Clicker Training



## GoolsbyMD (Jan 29, 2012)

I just wanted to see who else is doing clicker training or has done it with their dog. Zoe (9 weeks) is picking up very quickly. Can nail eye contact and name when called. It know it's not much but she is really responding to the clicker as long as I load up the clicker with rewards before starting training to refresh her brain that a click means treat is coming.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

We tried clicker training and weren't really impressed by the results. Riley responds better to "good girl!" than a click. Plus, if you forget the clicker you're in trouble.  

My 2 cents.


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

Gus really repsonded well to clicker training, but we have had a hard time being consistent because it is really hard to remember that little clicker all the time. It needs to be attached to my body somewhere! (That and a bag of treats!)


----------



## polkan (Dec 29, 2011)

jjohnson said:


> ..... it is really hard to remember that little clicker all the time. It needs to be attached to my body somewhere!


That was exactly the problem I had, forgetting (or losing) the clicker. 

Until someone pointed out that I could use the word _Good_ as a direct replacement of the clicking sound. And the word is charged with exactly the same process as the clicker is charged.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

We have experimented with clicker training Pippa. I have found it to be super helpful for some things - down, walking at a heel on the leash, place, etc. and not as helpful for other things - stay, paw, etc. 

Although I'll be honest and say I agree with the other posters - it's hard to remember the clicker AT ALL TIMES - so probably the failures of the clicker are really the failures of the trainer (me) :-\


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Leave the clicker and use your votive instead. 
Also known as marker training. "YES" nice and firm marks the moment. Once the dog knows YES signals good things treats don't have to pop out so fast. Or in my case, not at all once he learned the command.


----------



## moonbowsmommy (Dec 14, 2011)

I have been using both with Moonbow. He is 9 weeks and he has sit, stay and come pretty good. I don't use the clicker for those. I just use "good boy" as my marker word. When I'm shaping something like loose leash walking, heal and sit by me when I stop and walking close to me, all those I do use the clicker and it seems more precise. He stays more focused and I think my rhythm is better. As of now, I am using both and finding they both work well in certain situations. I plan to practice everything with out the clicker eventually. I really want to get him comfortable with that leash because in 3 weeks he'll be ready to go on walks and I want to be able to take him out on the lead without having major problems. I can tell he needs more exercise already and it's tough and boring for us both to be cooped up and limited to just our back yard. He really likes the stairs too and I try not to let him go up and down them too much, not good for a developing puppy. I let him do it maybe once a day. Thank god for the back yard though!!


----------

